# Houston Show with good friends



## SlipperKing (Apr 21, 2010)

Dinner, beer and laughs.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2010)

Weird looking Hooters Rick! oke:


----------



## Clark (Apr 22, 2010)

Yuenglings???
Or something from the New Belgium Brewing Co.?
Cheers!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 22, 2010)

Kampai! (Cheers!)


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 22, 2010)

cool comitee !!! Are there faces we have the names of, and should know !!! 

Btw belgium beer IMHO is top quality!!!! (they have lots of different types: blond/dark, from 0 to 16 degrees in alcool, the best being IMHO the trappist abbeys ones)"

Jean


----------



## Potterychef (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi guys , for those who care we were actually enjoying Bridgeport IPA....very tasty after a long day setting up your paph display! For those who care, I am the second guy from the right in the ball cap. Regards, Doug


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice to meet you Doug!!!! Jean


----------



## tim (Apr 22, 2010)

omg i thought for a sec that Norrie had a beer...


----------



## Scott Ware (Apr 22, 2010)

I did too, but then I saw the straws and the lack of any foam, so he appears to be exonerated.




tim said:


> omg i thought for a sec that Norrie had a beer...


----------



## etex (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like everyone was enjoying themselves!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 23, 2010)

OK folks, From left to right: Jay, he is the friend who passed the "eyelash" size Gloria Naugles off to me, Then yours truely in the stonei T-shirt, Norito drinking his tea (designated driver), Don Ghiz, HOS member and AOS judge, Doug of course and finally, John, Doug's commercial orchid sales partner.
Norito graciously agreed to stay with my wife and I for his 5 day visit to Houston and we had a great time!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2010)

I've never met Norito but I somehow thought he was an older gentleman.


----------



## neo-guy (Apr 24, 2010)

He is...but blessed with the "Asian" youthful genes!
Pete


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 24, 2010)

cool shirt, Rick.. Me want..


----------



## Ray (Apr 24, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> cool comitee !!! Are there faces we have the names of, and should know !!!
> 
> Btw belgium beer IMHO is top quality!!!! (they have lots of different types: blond/dark, from 0 to 16 degrees in alcool, the best being IMHO the trappist abbeys ones)"
> 
> Jean



Jean, I used to get to Vlissingen a lot on business, and on my first trip, the locals tried to introduce me to "Trapista" from just south of there - it tasted like herbal mud and dog ****.

My tastes have changed since then, but I still doubt that one would be my preference.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 24, 2010)

Ray said:


> Jean, I used to get to Vlissingen a lot on business, and on my first trip, the locals tried to introduce me to "Trapista" from just south of there - it tasted like herbal mud and dog ****.
> 
> My tastes have changed since then, but I still doubt that one would be my preference.



Ray, I do not want to turn Rick's thread into philosophy about beers, but for my personal taste (more of my friends dislike them because too strong) belgian trappist beers (again here different tastes) are top and the blue Chimay with its dark look and its licorice taste is my absolute fav. !!! 
==> http://www.chimay.com/en/intro_216.php

Sorry Rick.

Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 24, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I've never met Norito but I somehow thought he was an older gentleman.


*
He is a youthful 70 Eric*



paphioboy said:


> cool shirt, Rick.. Me want..


*My shirt was made and bought in 1995. Sorry Paphioboy, I don't think I'll fine another one for you.*



JeanLux said:


> Ray, I do not want to turn Rick's thread into philosophy about beers, but for my personal taste (more of my friends dislike them because too strong) belgian trappist beers (again here different tastes) are top and the blue Chimay with its dark look and its licorice taste is my absolute fav. !!!
> ==> http://www.chimay.com/en/intro_216.php
> *It's AOK with me Jean. That's what threads are all about....personalities!*
> 
> ...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> *
> He is a youthful 70 Eric*


Wow!


----------

